# Abandoned Grey Mare



## SugarPlumLove

The following is not a made up story out of my head. It is the very real and very true story of how I got my grey mare. Nothing in this story is exaggerated.


*Abandoned Grey Mare*
*Part 1*​ 

It's January 19th 2009. I'm hanging around watching TV and all of a sudden I get the weirdest feeling in the pit of my stomach. I ignore it. Then about 30 seconds later the phone rings. I pick it up because my mom was busy doing the dishes. 


"Hello?" 

"Hi. It's me Twan." Says the voice on the other end of the line. He is a good family friend who lives about 6 hours away and owns a quest ranch.

"Oh, hi! How are you?" I asked. I was completely surprised because he hardly ever calls.

"I'm good. Hey, umm do you want a horse?" Said Twan with a completely serious tone to his voice.

"Ummm....." My mind went completely blank and my mom said my face went beet red, I gave her the phone.

They started talking and my mom just said "yes" and "no" and every once in a while she would say "Oh really?".

My heart started beating faster and I could hardly breathe. I have only owned one horse in my life and that was a very long time ago. Unfortunately she died while I was on vacation so I never really got to say goodbye. For years after that my parents never had the money nor the room to get me another horse so I had to ride my friends horses. Even when I couldn't ride I would just find a nearby field of horses and watch them for hours. I would read anything and everything I could get my hands on about horses.

Finally my mom was finished on the phone. I asked her if it was a yes or a no and she said I would have to wait and see. Then she explained to me what the situation was exactly with this horse......

_A few days ago the residents of a town close by where Twan lived started smelling something very peculiar. It smelled like horse meat but they all said that it couldn't be true in a little town like this. Twan heard this from a friend and decided to do a little investigation. He knew that there was someone boarding their horses at a nearby stables and decided to check there first. All he saw was a lonely grey mare and he took a walk through her field. She was very wary of him and didn't come near. After a few minutes of walking the smell got stronger and then he saw it. Someone had tried to burn the remains of a horse. The body was to far gone to be able to tell what happened to it exactly. No one else was boarding there at a that time so he looked for hay and tack and other random things needed to look after a horse properly. He found nothing. Then he left for the night. _​ 
_He came back the next morning with a bale of hay and a big bucket. The mare stayed far away as he layed down three flakes and filled the bucket with water. He left the horse for the day and was going to come back the next evening to feed again. This went on for a few days while he tried to figure out what the to do with her because she was clearly left behind._​ 
_Twan already had too many horses so he couldn't keep her. They called the SPCA and they said that they would have to put her down because they had no room either. Twan called everywhere they could think and then as a last resort he called us (we lived in town at the time)._​ 




Well this is the first part of my grey mare's story. As you can see it is a lot to write so please patiently wait until Part 2....


----------



## LoveStory10

Your poor little mare! How awful for her to be there when her friend was burned! Im looking forward to reading more and seeing how her life changed for the better...


----------



## SugarPlumLove

*Abandoned Mare*
*Part 2*​ 

My mom was busy on the phone for the rest of the week. She had finally told me that she had said yes and we are picking her up this weekend. She had organized her to stay at the town stables and we were going to borrow someones trailer. She also had bought some hay and a big water trough. 

Friday evening I was packing my bag. I didn't know what to bring so I just took an extra pair of pants and a shirt. I was so excited. I just couldn't believe that I was finally getting a horse. She might be unwanted by the people that left her behind but I know that I really want her. 

With a restless night of sleep it was finally time to get up at 5 in the morning. We were going to leave at 6 but you know how that works out. It was about 20 after 6 by the time we stepped out the door. It was the longest 6 hour drive I had ever made in my life. I was restless the whole way and couldn't catch a wink. I know I was 17 but I was constantly asking the question "Are we there yet?". My parents were getting frustrated with me by the time we got there. But before we could see the mare we visited Twan and his family. I was good friends with his daughter. 

Finally after my parents had finished telling them their life story again we left to go see her. I opened the door when we got there while the car wasn't even stopped. We weren't prepared to drive all night so we decided to leave the next morning.

When I saw the mare she was the most prettiest thing I had ever seen. I just couldn't understand why she was left behind. Her coat was dapple grey and she had a long beautiful mane mane and forelock. Her tail unfortunately had and huge mat in it. That was going to take some time to get it out. Twan gave her some hay and he was finally able to pet her. I slowly walked up to her but she backed away because she didn't trust me yet. We watched her for a bit and then we decided to leave.

The next morning we came back with the trailer. We put it close to the big doors at the front of the barn and put fencing around it as a funnel. I grabbed the halter I had brought but that was too small so Twan found a big piece of rope and turned it into a makeshift halter. It tooks us in the end about 4 people and 1 hour to finally get her in there. In the process she had flipped over backwards because she didn't want to get in. We decided to let her loose inside because we didn't know if she could tie and it made her feel a little more free. 

Then we were on our way. Everytime we stopped to get gas or food I would feed her a bunch of Alfalfa cubes that I brought with me. She really loved them and it kept her calm while everyone else did there thing. We also bought a bigger sized halter that fit her properly. We made it eventually without any problems. 

At the stables we unloaded her and put her in her pen. She ran around wildly calling other horses but there was no reply because they just ignored her. Then we filled up her water bucket and gave her some hay. She finally calmed down enough and I was able to pet her. Then we brought the trailer away and went home. It was a very long weekend and we were eager to get some rest. I was very excited to see her the next morning and test to see what she knew as far as her training went. She was about 4 so had probably seen a saddle already.....

Part 3 will be coming soon!


----------



## westerncowgurl

poor mare, i really like the story


----------



## mliponoga

Great story! Would love to see pictures as well when you are done with the story


----------



## glam1

great story  please post some pics too! Looking foward to more


----------



## LoveStory10

This is really good, its very heartwarming. I would also love to see pictures.


----------



## SugarPlumLove

Part 3

Day one with Sugar was very interesting. My mom and dad came with me to see what Sugar was going to do. As I led her from her pen to go into the barn she started getting a little spooky and was constantly eyeing whoever was behind her. I told my mom to place a hand on her rump and to just pet her there for a bit while we were walking. She shied away a few times but eventually just kept walking though I could tell she wasn't completely happy about it. Then when we got to the door she didn't want to go inside. I just kept the pressure on her head and everytime she moved forward I would release the pressure. She got the idea pretty fast and we were finally inside the barn. It was kind of dark because the lights didn't work very well. 

I led her towards the inside arena as my parents grabbed brushes, tack and a few treats. She walked willingly into the big open space. First I took my thumb and wiggled it around in her mouth. Then I gave her a treat. She didn't really mind that so I put the bridle on and she took the bit quite well. I gave her another treat. I took the bridle off and we decided to try the saddle. Her nostrils flared up and she quickly moved away from it. I held it there until she calmed down a littleand then I put it just outside the arena doors. Then I let her loose so she could run around. I chased her a bit so she could get a work out and then we left her to put the rest of the tack away. 

We got back to a dirty brown horse. Clearly she had rolled somewhere and I was pretty happy with that because it meant that she was comfortable. I put the halter back on and gave her a good brush. Again my mom walked beside her rump as we put her in her stall. Then we gave her some hay and water and left her for the night. I knew that I had some work ahead of me.

I called up one of my friends who also had some horses and asked her if she knew of any remedy to help me get the knots out of her tail. She told me to put some WD-40 on it and to let that soak in a little. Then you can start pulling the knots out. I was very glad to hear that I probably won't have to cut it off because it would take forever to grow back.

That night I thought a lot about what has happened these past few days. If training Sugar goes well this summer then I might be able to ride her in Pony Club next spring. I was really excited to show off my pretty girl and couldn't wait. Everything was starting to click together and I finally found the puzzle piece that was missing from my life.

Part 4 coming soon!


----------



## SugarPlumLove

*First couple days we had Sugar*


Sugar The first time I saw her. She was eating haha


Meet my dog Roxy 


Sugar in the indoor arena.


----------



## LoveStory10

Awwww, she's a stunner! What a pretty girl. Im pleased she rolled, and Im glad you took it slow. Cant wait to read more


----------



## mliponoga

I can't believe someone would just abandon her, she's gorgeous!!


----------



## annaleah

I sorta had a similar situation with my arab gelding...its an interesting story...but not sure if it would be interesting to you guys....it's a long story too..... she sure is a pretty girl! I love greys!! My arab started out a real dark grey like her too..can't wait to read more!


----------



## westerncowgurl

wow shes really pretty!!


----------



## SugarPlumLove

westerncowgurl said:


> wow shes really pretty!!


Thanks!


----------



## SugarPlumLove

*Abandoned Mare*
*Part 4*​
The following few weeks I played around with her a little. I taught her the rules that she had to follow if she wanted to be with me. I taught her how to pick up her feet and stand still to be brushed. I also managed to get the big knotted mess out of her tail and it was now full and long and beautiful. 

Then it was finally time to put the saddle on. I had already sacked her out with the saddle blanket so that wasn't scary anymore. We put that on and then my mom brought the saddle over. I grabbed it while she held Sugar. First I held it by her nose so she could smell it until she quieted down a little. Then I walked around her in a circle until she was fine with that too. Finally I slowly put it closer and closer and finally on her back. She cringed a little but accepted it fairly easily. Then came the girth. I put it under her belly and slowly tightened it without actually fastening it. Once she was over that I fastened it as tight as it would go and the my mom took the lead off of her halter. She galloped around the arena and gave a few bucks but nothing spectacular. We repeated the process over the next few days until she was comfortable with it on both sides.

Then finally came the day that I was going to get on her. First I hopped beside her as if I was going to mount. Then I hung on the saddle a little bit. My dad then lifted me up so I was hanging over her with my belly. I had my foot out of the stirrup ofcourse! We walked around a little and then we called it quits for the day. She was put in her stall for the night and given some hay.

Over the next few weeks we practiced getting on and off her and I finally managed to get my leg over the otherside. Ofcourse stupid me did it when my parents weren't there but my friend was watching me. It was very exciting and I gave her lots of treats. She didn't take off or do anything and I slowely got off of her again. 

When she was good with one leg on either side we started practicing "one squeeze and go" and left from right. I was fairly surprised at how fast she learned but you could tell she had some trust issues to get through once in a while. I suspect there may have been some beatings in her past as there are unnatural white markings on her hind end. 


Part 5 coming soon!

PS. Please do not think we are taking it too slow or that I am an amature (No I have never trained a horse before). I have ridden for many many years and have been in numerus Pony Clubs and learned from different instructors. I have many friends that train horses and when I am stuck or need some random tips I call on them.​


----------



## SugarPlumLove

Check out this video!!

Froukje Wianka Nellen | Facebook


----------



## SugarPlumLove

oh the vid doesn't work. Hoe can I put a vid on here from facebook?


----------



## westerncowgurl

SugarPlumLove said:


> oh the vid doesn't work. Hoe can I put a vid on here from facebook?


 it worked for me


----------



## SugarPlumLove

oh ok haha


----------



## SugarPlumLove

*Abandoned Grey Mare*
Part 5​
Once the snow had almost gone and it was getting a little warmer we moved into our new house. It wasn't a very big house as it only had two bedrooms but my dad made me and my sister two insulated sheds that we could live in. Sugar wasn't going to come here for another month so I was busy everyday cleaning up the mess that the previous people had left. I also had to make a makeshift gate because they let the horses just run loose. I heard that on several occassions they were at the neighbors eating their hay.

Then it was finally time to bring Sugar home. It felt good to bring her to a place that she will always be loved and properly cared for. It took us a while to get her in the trailer again but we knew her personality a little better this time. I gave her lots of treats to keep her busy once she was inside.

When we got to my house she was really excited. We got her out of the trailer and her head was up and nostrils flared. I lead her into her new big pen and she sniffed the ground twice and then took off running and bucking around the pen and through the trees. She was so excited. We put some hay down and we had already filled her big water tub and left her to explore.

After about a week of brushing and saddleing at her new place it was finally time for my first trailride. I was really excited. I led her out of the field and quickly tightened up the girth. I stopped paying attention to her for just a second and she noticed. She took off into our unfenced part of the property. My heart started racing. Carefully, slowly I walked towards her but she didn't want to be caught. Then she went straight into the bushes and I couldn't keep up to her anymore. Frantically I ran for home and with shaky hands I called my mom who was at work. I was crying so hard that my mom could barely understand me but she got the message. She told me to call the neighbors and go for a bike ride to let the people know that there was a loose horse.

Then it was time to wait. Hoping desperately that she would come home. Minutes went by and then a whole hour had gone by. I was starting to loose hope but then I heard a rattely old truck come up the driveway.

"You lost your horse?" a man asked in a raspy voice.

"Yes. Did you find her?!"

"You better come with me then." 

That got me a little worried. I thought something major had happened to her and I didn't say anything on the drive there. It wasn't very far. Just down the road. When I saw her she was peacefully eating grass and a man was holding her. I quickly got out and walked towards her. I noticed one rein was broken but nothing else was the matter. I was so happy. I thanked the men and tied the broken rein to the bit. Then I hopped on and rode her home. It was the scariest experience I had ever had but she taught me a hard learned lesson that day: Always, always pay attention to your horse and never let it falter.

The next day I saddled her up again and when I walked out of her field and tightened the girth. I held onto her reins and payed attention to what she was doing. Ofcourse she just stood their calmly. I smiled.

When we got onto the trail she had her ears pricked forward and she looked around happily. Her step felt different. I could tell that this was what she loved. Exploring. The trailride was uneventful except for a random spook at a stump every once in a while. When we got home I brushed her down good and let her go in her field. There was no running or bucking or anything crazy like that. My pretty mare that I had just spent ten minutes brushing layed down and had a big roll. I was happy to see her so comfortable in her new surroundings.

Part 6 coming soon! Wow this is turning into a novel! Should it be published? ​


----------



## LoveStory10

I love the video. I dont think you're taking it too slow, in fact, the slower the better. She's a really pretty girl and looks so happy with you


----------



## SugarPlumLove

Thanks! Here a photo of Sugar at our new house. She is trimming down the grass in our dog/puppy run  Thats my dad in the background. And you can see the back part of the property that she ran off into. The House is blocking the forest.


----------



## westerncowgurl

shes really pretty i love the story its really good!!


----------



## horsesroqke

*Naaaw she's precious . I can't wait for the next part! *


----------



## Amir

She's so beautiful and this is such a wonderful story. It's really made me smile and have a bit of faith that there are decent human beings out there


----------



## LoveStory10

I love the last picture you posted


----------



## SugarPlumLove

LoveStory10 said:


> I love the last picture you posted


Yeah it looks like her tail is cut off but it isn't she is just swatting at flies!


----------



## KatCashen

hey More story women hurry up.. lol She is really Beautiful.. Now wriiiite or in this case tyyyype!!! .. lol (thanks for sharing the story its great)


----------



## lucky2008

amazing


----------



## Dressagelover2

What a pretty horse! Her coat is a lovely colour!


----------



## 888vegas888

omg she's drop dead gorgeous!!! that's an amazing story... you should make a book about it...


----------



## Dressagelover2

Ya! That would make a great book!


----------



## SugarPlumLove

*Abandoned Grey Mare*
*Part 6*​
We started doing lots of trail rides but one day she hurt herself. There was a hidden culvert that I didn't see and she spooked at something and went straight towards the culvert. The sharp metal cut her but I didn't notice until I dismounted at home. The culvert had degloved a small part of her leg. Not all the way around but just on one side. My heart started racing again because I didn't know how bad it was and I didn't know what to do. She had just recently had her tetanus shot so that wasn't going to be a problem but there was a flap of skin hanging down. Although you couldn't see any bone or tendons. I hosed here leg down carefully to get all the blood off and then put some guaze with vet wrap around it.

Over the next few weeks I wasn't able to ride her because of her injury. Every night I had to take the bandage off so it could get some air and then every morning I had to put a new bandage on for the pressure. I spent a lot of time with her then and after a while I was able to take her for trail walks.

Finally I was alowed to ride her again and slowly I took her for longer and longer trail rides. She hadn't forgotten any of her training. Then when it finally was done healing we had another predicament. She got herdbound towards our neighbors horses. 

She became scary to ride and I couldn't take her out on the trail anymore only in her paddock. Then one day I talked to my neighbor and she told me that once she starts to turn around or act funny then grab a hold of one rein with one hand and with the other grab a handful of mane. It worked wonders and she eventually decided that taking off didn't get her anywhere.

In the middle of summer one of my friends had a horse that they didn't want anymore. They were giving her away to someone who would take good care of her. It turns out that this mare came to them because the previous owner didn't want her and she was super skinny. I decided to take a look because Sugar was lonely and needed a friend. She was ugly looking and didn't have the smoothest gait but she was friendly and loved to be around people. I said yes.

My friends dad trailered her to our place because we didn't have one. The moment she came out of the trailer Sugar was super excited to see her new friend. They first met over the fence and everything went well so we let her go in the field. They ran around and every once in a while they smelled each other. It all went pretty smooth and they settled down quickly. Belle the new horse became the herd leader and Sugar was fine with that. Sugar was younger and she needed some guidence.

Part 7 coming soon!​


----------



## lucky2008

more please
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amir

I love this story.
I agree that it should be a book.
It's amazing to see what you've done with this unwanted mare.


----------



## westerncowgurl

ya this would be an amazimg book


----------



## LoveStory10

Awwwww, thats so sweet with Belle. Keep updating us, and keep going!


----------



## westerncowgurl

when is part 7 gonna come? i cant wait!!


----------



## Amir

westerncowgurl said:


> when is part 7 gonna come? i cant wait!!


This.
I'm really excited for it!


----------



## Knaagdier

moooreee


----------



## Kano32

This is a touching story and as someone said earlier, it shows that there are some decent people left in the world. Please keep going


----------



## KTLTLove

Really great heart-warming story! And she's so beautiful!


----------



## SugarPlumLove

*Part 7 *GoodBye!

Winter came and I rode her lots bareback. She had no issues and she was getting better everyday. She still loved to just get out for a ride though sometimes she liked to play games and was hard to catch. I learned to just calmly walk after her because it didn't look like I was playfully chasing her. For christmas I got a bareback pad so it was comfier on her high withers. She stayed pretty fit through out the winter. She also learned to absolutely love her beetpulp. She looked like a 2 year old with pudding. It got everywhere!

When summer came again my parents decided to buy a foal and she came within a week. Sugar bonded to her immediatly and they spend every second together now. The foal even comes with us on trailrides and she also loves to explore. The foal is luckily really easy going.

I was finally done Highschool but I didn't get into Universtiy. I am originally from Holland so I have my Dutch passport. My Aunt suggested I go to holland for school there. I sent my application and was accepted right away. My trip was organized. 

Finally the day came that I had to leave. My last ride was so much fun! I rode her with a saddle in a big field together with her herd mates. She started bucking a little from the excitement though so I rode her on the road. Away from home we went at a full gallop. The power she had was amazing but then it was time to go back. I untacked her, brushed her and gave her a hug and a kiss. I won't be able to see her for two years. As we drove away she ran a little ways along the fence line. She knew I thought.

It's been about 2 months that I have been ion Holland and 1 month ago I got a really cool phone call. Sugar was being bad at catching. It always took them about an hour! She misses me too I thought. 

Miss you and Love you! <3<3

I think I will leave my story here. Thanks for reading! Maybe oneday there will be a part 8


----------



## Amir

That's so sad :-(
The next 22 months will fly by and you will be back with her in no time


----------



## westerncowgurl

oh thats sad hopefully there will be a chapter 8, suger must miss u alot


----------

